# My oldest grandson Josh and my youngest grandson Ethan



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

W have had the best weekend, my oldest grandson Josh came over and spent the day with us, he loves his grandma and grandpa, he surprised us with a beard,:blink: I love it lol 
Charity, Ethan and Divot surprised us with a visit also:chili:
Ethan is doing ok, he gets tired fast, but he wasn't going to let that stop him from playing with the fluffs, I took many pictures, but this was the best one Matilda and Divot just wouldn't sit long enough, they love each other and have better things to do then sit for pictures:HistericalSmiley:
Josh will be 24 Jan 6th, Ethan will be 3 Jan 2th, oldest and newest grandson's:wub:
Thought you might like seeing two of my 10 grandkids, I'm a blessed grandma


----------



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

Oh, love the cute pics of your grandsons and the fur babies! So sweet!

I also am a blessed grandmother of 10 grandkids!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Great pictures. Ethan looks fantastic. It is so great when the generations are together and close like that. You really are blessed.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Paula, you have two very handsome grandsons!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Paula, thank you for sharing the wonderful pictures of your grandsons, Ethan and Josh. 
Ethan looks so happy and he really is adorable. Josh is very handsome. 

Matilda and Divot are so cute! I love Matilda's siggy picture, too ... she looks darling in her beautiful dress. 

I am so happy for you and Lorin that you got to spend time with Charity, Ethan, Josh, and Divot. And, not only is Josh handsome ... he looks like a sweetheart, too.

I echo what others have said ... you are a blessed Grandma.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Trisha said:


> Oh, love the cute pics of your grandsons and the fur babies! So sweet!
> 
> I also am a blessed grandmother of 10 grandkids!


 We are Blessed aren't we, it's so special having grandkids, so how many boys, how many girls?
We have 6 grandson's and 4 granddaughters



wkomorow said:


> Great pictures. Ethan looks fantastic. It is so great when the generations are together and close like that. You really are blessed.


 Yes Ethan looked good, he's so cute, he followed me everywhere:wub: of course I loved it lol
Charity, Ethan, Fernando and Cooper live in Seattle, 5 hours away:blush: all the rest of my family live within 40 miles from us. I am so fortunate to have them so close. We are a very close family



maggieh said:


> Paula, you have two very handsome grandsons!


yes I have 4 more that are handsome as well, and 4 beautiful granddaughter's, I'm not bragging to much am I :innocent::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

Paula, those are really handsome boys!


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Handsome boys! Glad they spent time with you! I can't wait for grandbabies!!


----------



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

*Paula *~ we have 7 boys & 3 girls! Ages 1 - 23! Unfortunately they all live in other states, but do try to visit each other as often as we can. It's tough, but we make it happen! I do miss them! Thank goodness for Skype and texting...lol.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Great looking grand boys! I know you are proud of them and enjoyed having them visit.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Paula, thank you for sharing the wonderful pictures of your grandsons, Ethan and Josh.
> Ethan looks so happy and he really is adorable. Josh is very handsome.
> 
> Matilda and Divot are so cute! I love Matilda's siggy picture, too ... she looks darling in her beautiful dress.
> ...


Marie, days, and weeks go by and sometimes I wonder if my grandkids remember I'm here, and then when God gives me times like these I realize just how blessed I am, and what a responsibility I have to be the kind of grandma my grandkids deserve



Polly's mom said:


> Paula, those are really handsome boys!



I think they are more then handsome, they are my grand babies, no matter how old they get lol thank you



Lou's Mom said:


> Handsome boys! Glad they spent time with you! I can't wait for grandbabies!!


You are going to love being a grandma, there's really nothing like watching them grow, and seeing yourself in them



Trisha said:


> *Paula *~ we have 7 boys & 3 girls! Ages 1 - 23! Unfortunately they all live in other states, but do try to visit each other as often as we can. It's tough, but we make it happen! I do miss them! Thank goodness for Skype and texting...lol.


so how old are they, do you get to share Christmas with them? We are blessed aren't we



Madison's Mom said:


> Great looking grand boys! I know you are proud of them and enjoyed having them visit.


 
yes, when life seems like it's slowing down, it's always a blessing to know you have a bloodline, when I'm in heaven maybe a few of them will remember what a crazy grandma they had, who dressed her dog like a little girl and talked to her and called her, girlfriend:HistericalSmiley:
and a grandma who loved them with all her heart and soul and prayed God's protection over them


----------



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

*Yes, we are blessed!* They all came to see us this year during the summer. So we will probably fly to see them during the holidays. We have 6 in PA and 4 in Texas. We just have to take turns to make sure they don't forget Grandma & Grandpa! lol


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Sorry but I just have to repeat. They are handsome indeed. What a lovely looking family :grouphug: and you can see from the look in their eyes and the smiles on their faces that they are beautiful on the inside too.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:wub::wub::wub: Oh my gosh, what handsome, sweet looking (yes I'll embarrass the 24 year old:HistericalSmiley grandsons you have. I'm so glad you shared the photos. After all the rough news you've had with two of your grandsons, I just love to see happy photos. Time is precious and you have to enjoy every minute. As everyone has said, Paula, you and Lorin have many blessings in your children and grandchildren, in each other and in Matilda. And Miss Bow's smiling down at you all. :thumbsup:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Paula, those are two good looking young men! You truly are blessed!:wub:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Paula I have to echo what others have said that you have 2 very handsome grandsons. I just love that smile on Ethans face sitting there with Matilda and Divot and Josh looks like a sweetheart. You and Lorin are very blessed indeed.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Sweet good looking children & dogs you are blessed


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

What a special day you had Paula. Grandchildren truly are gifts from God.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

You have cute grandsons! Glad that you got a great visit.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Oh Paula!!!! You have the most handsome grandsons:wub: Look at those smiling faces because they love their Grandma:aktion033: Hope you all had a great day together making memories . Bet Matilda and Divot had a Great time too:chili:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

You certainly are blessed! They are so handsome!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

How nice for you Paula, I think you needed some sunshine in your day, and those smiles sure did the trick! I just love Matilda's new dress


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Girlfriend you have some good looking grandchildren. You are truly blessed! :wub:


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Paula you have very handsome grandsons. Hope we see pictures of the rest of them sometime.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Paula...blessed you are!bThey are very very handsome and little Ethan looks great!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Absolutely adorable grandkids and pups :wub:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

What handsome guys they are. Little Ethan looks good. Fluffs are adorable.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Trisha said:


> *Yes, we are blessed!* They all came to see us this year during the summer. So we will probably fly to see them during the holidays. We have 6 in PA and 4 in Texas. We just have to take turns to make sure they don't forget Grandma & Grandpa! lol


Aww they will never forget both of you:wub: I have it much easier then you



silverhaven said:


> Sorry but I just have to repeat. They are handsome indeed. What a lovely looking family :grouphug: and you can see from the look in their eyes and the smiles on their faces that they are beautiful on the inside too.


I really wish you could meet Josh, he's such a üwell adjusted guy, and Ethan well he's just precious, thanks 




Snowbody said:


> :wub::wub::wub: Oh my gosh, what handsome, sweet looking (yes I'll embarrass the 24 year old:HistericalSmiley grandsons you have. I'm so glad you shared the photos. After all the rough news you've had with two of your grandsons, I just love to see happy photos. Time is precious and you have to enjoy every minute. As everyone has said, Paula, you and Lorin have many blessings in your children and grandchildren, in each other and in Matilda. And Miss Bow's smiling down at you all. :thumbsup:


Yes Sue time goes by so fast, I watch my grandkids growing into adults and I thank God that he blessed me with them. I'm so proud of my grown children





njdrake said:


> Paula, those are two good looking young men! You truly are blessed!:wub:


Thank you Jane



mysugarbears said:


> Paula I have to echo what others have said that you have 2 very handsome grandsons. I just love that smile on Ethans face sitting there with Matilda and Divot and Josh looks like a sweetheart. You and Lorin are very blessed indeed.



Debbie I think that smile on Ethan's face is priceless, the fluffs were really trying to get away from him lol
Josh is my first grandchild, little did I know God would bless me with 9 more
Thank you



Ann Mother said:


> Sweet good looking children & dogs you are blessed


Thank you, I can't wait till Christmas, it will be the first time in 7 years that we will all be together, God willing





maggie's mommy said:


> What a special day you had Paula. Grandchildren truly are gifts from God.


By the time my grandkids leave I'm so tired, but I wouldn't give up the special time for anything, I think being a grandparent is a lot of responsibility, and I love every moment of it




maltese manica said:


> You have cute grandsons! Glad that you got a great visit.



thank you, I'm proud of them



Pooh's mommy said:


> Oh Paula!!!! You have the most handsome grandsons:wub: Look at those smiling faces because they love their Grandma:aktion033: Hope you all had a great day together making memories . Bet Matilda and Divot had a Great time too:chili:


:wub:yes they love me but I love them more lol that's what I always tell them
I love to see my grandkids smile and feel safe and loved when they come here, this world expects so much from them, and they see things and learn things way to early. We try and keep our home a place where they are loved
And we always tell them how proud we are of them and how much we love them, this old world only try's to destroy them, they need a safe place to come to
Thank you


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

donnad said:


> You certainly are blessed! They are so handsome!


Blessed indeed, thank you Donna



lydiatug said:


> How nice for you Paula, I think you needed some sunshine in your day, and those smiles sure did the trick! I just love Matilda's new dress


Lydia we did need some sunshine, nothing better then smiles:wub: I bought Matilda's dress at TJMaxx earlier in the summer. I love it to



sassy's mommy said:


> Girlfriend you have some good looking grandchildren. You are truly blessed! :wub:



Thanks Pat, I hate to brag:innocent: lol they didn't get their looks from me. I am a blessed woman




pippersmom said:


> Paula you have very handsome grandsons. Hope we see pictures of the rest of them sometime.


Thank you, Kathy, I'm hoping at Christmas we can get a family picture




maddysmom said:


> Paula...blessed you are!bThey are very very handsome and little Ethan looks great!


Joanne, I was thrilled to see Ethan looking better, he gets tired easily, but he's all boy:w00t: lol




zooeysmom said:


> Absolutely adorable grandkids and pups :wub:



thank you Elizabeth



chichi said:


> What handsome guys they are. Little Ethan looks good. Fluffs are adorable.



Jill thank you, it's all our prayers that's making little Ethan do so well


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Good news is awesome. You have two very handsome boys
.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

What a fun weekend....your grandsons are handsome! It looks like they enjoyed themselves too.


----------

